# Betta Art / Commissions



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

hey guys! here is some of the betta art that i have done!

i'm working on a few more pieces, but these are some of the ones i have completed. i'm willing to take commissions for people who want art of their bettas, and other fish too! just send me a PM and we can talk pricing!


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

here's the finished product of the third picture!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I would love this but unfortunately can't pay. 

I do love your art! Super jealous that you can draw that well.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Same here, I would love a piece, but I have no money. I really adore your drawing of the wild Bettas!


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> I would love this but unfortunately can't pay.
> 
> I do love your art! Super jealous that you can draw that well.


thank you so much!! :~ )


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

DangerousAngel said:


> Same here, I would love a piece, but I have no money. I really adore your drawing of the wild Bettas!


thank you!! yeah i have a soft spot for wild bettas lmao. i wanna try and get into that part of the hobby, so i'm doing as much research as possible :- O


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

EDIT! 

i might be willing to trade for some extra aquarium plants or maybe worm cultures! just let me know what you have and we can work something out :~ ) i'm looking for some subwassertang, brazilian pennywort or other kinds of mosses like riccia or xmas moss, but i'll take anything! in the case of worm cultures, just grindal worms lmao


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

How awesome! I only have silk/plastic plants, I do have some hides I'd be willing to part with if you're up for that?


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

DangerousAngel said:


> How awesome! I only have silk/plastic plants, I do have some hides I'd be willing to part with if you're up for that?


yeah i might! what kind of hides are they? i'm trying to keep a natural look to my tanks so if you have some rock hides or a coconut shell those would be awesome!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

babyboybetta said:


> yeah i might! what kind of hides are they? i'm trying to keep a natural look to my tanks so if you have some rock hides or a coconut shell those would be awesome!


Sorry! I didn't even see your response! PM me and I'll take some pictures of what I have!


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

hey guys! so im back with some more betta art. unfortunately i won't be able to trade art for plants currently, because i'm trying to save up for another tank and some wilds! so if you're interested, just send me a PM!

also, you can buy this as a sticker or mug on my store!


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

a piece i made for @DangerousAngel of her bettas kronos and dangerous. if you want a drawing of your bettas send me a PM and we can work something out!


----------

